# cost of coil overs



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

ive been lookin around on the net all over the place for a decent coil overs for my 97 altima..i found some for $29-1000+ i dont know which kind to get, but what i am lookin for is ones that can lower it .5"-3" and good quality ones...i dont want to spend MAX over 500..so you think you guys could give me some links...thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.airbagit.com has some for 378. problem is, i dont know what the quality is like.


----------



## altima8 (Apr 28, 2006)

If you can afford D2 coilovers (which are coilovers with the shock included, race style, full dampening and ride-height adjustment) GET THEM (around $1100), but if not, Ground Controls at around $350 are very good (I have them)...those are just sleeves though that you can use with either OEM struts or Tokico performance struts. I've heard Weapon R coilovers are not bad...but personally if you don't go for Ground Controls or D2s then I'd opt for some really nice springs, my personal favourites are Intrax (about $200) that lower the car just shy of 2" and look/ride AMAZING.


----------

